# Need help making background



## squills (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello, First let me say I know very little about digital art. I am a game programmer and art was never my strong field. So Now I have this game that I need a background for. 

First thought was to look for some help , someone to design this for me, but as I started to think about it. I have no idea as to what requirements are needed or if something should be done one way to another. 

pretty much all I know is I have an image 









and I wanted the background to look like a table, maybe like an old orc table. 
Maybe some desgin around the grey cards in middle of screen.. and a MATT on the table under the Deck Cards (the rows of cards) ... anyhow. What kind of information would i need to supply to a person willing to do this image?

I know semi-details (mostly want to leave it to the artist)
I know the size..well the size of the form i code in. 
689 height
727 width

I know it can be JPG, or PNG
The form (image above) will not change size. 

anything else?
anyone interested? 
Cheers
Squills


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not REAL good, but i have done some semi-descent work. if I really try hard i might be able to go something good. but two problems; i can't see the image you posted, and I don't understand the description of what you want.

if you want to see my work, go here


----------

